# American DJ Mister Kool Repair



## Jeff Lelko (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi All,

So as the title says I'm (trying) to repair an ADJ Mister Kool fog machine. The unit is not mine, and from what I understand it's been dropped and no longer works. Upon opening the unit I can't seem to find anything actually broken. Power comes into the unit just fine, the heating element measures a positive resistance at the pins, and the thermostat appears to be in working order (at least the heating circuit is closed). The fact of the matter is though that it won't heat and the blower fan isn't running. Is there anything that I'm missing? Also, (stupid question that I can't find an answer to in the manual), does the remote need to be plugged in for any of this to work?

Thanks!
-Jeff


----------



## rsmentele (Nov 13, 2015)

Here is a link to the product information page, they have a link available to allow you to download the manual as well.

http://www.adj.com/mister-kool

I would look over that, and if you find what part is broken, give Full Compass a call, they can usually source parts:

http://www.fullcompass.com/search.php?parent=471&search_simple=true&txtAll=mister+kool


----------



## Jeff Lelko (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. Unfortunately I'd been through the manual a few times before posting and couldn't find any problems other than the entire thing not working. I appreciate the help though!

-Jeff


----------

